

Don't blame the system aka there are no free lunches for founders - davidcrow
http://startupnorth.ca/2013/02/05/dont-blame-the-system/?__lsa=2af5-2d27

======
davidcrow
We need to break the culture of entitlement that seems to run rampant with
Canadian wannabe founders. I'm tired of the broken record, "people won't fund
me therefore there is no capital". There is no capital for shit ideas and even
less capital for shit founders.

